# its back ,but will we like it?



## Norrin Radd (May 29, 2016)

Top Gear is back tonight ,are we going to love it or loathe it ?
 it will certainly take an episode or three to get used to the new presenters and format ,but i for one will be watching . what about you lot ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2016)

I predict 

The people that said Clarkson etc were getting boring and not about the cars etc will think it's a refreshing change 

Where as the ones that enjoyed the format and the presenters and the banter will think it's awful compared to how it used to be

I think it will be a bit of a cluster bomb with so many presenters trying hard to create chemistry - already stories of filming going wrong and too much going on and the audience getting bored and leaving 

I'll watch it but I'm not expecting to be anywhere as near as popular or enjoyable as it used to be and more looking forward to the Clarkson and co show


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 29, 2016)

I will watch it with my son as always. I suspect Clarkson et al will soon be forgotten about. Presenters come and go...........Evans might be a prat but he knows how tv works and I am sure he understands what will make TG work still.


----------



## Grogger (May 29, 2016)

Didn't watch the Clarkson version won't be watching this one either.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 29, 2016)

I'll probably watch it to see what it's like. If it was a new series with the old presenters I wouldn't be tuning in as it had long since stopped interesting me. I hope they will breathe new life into it but, if not, I won't be a regular viewer.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2016)

I haven't liked TG for a whlie.
Clarkson got way too big for his boots,& Hammond & May just got really annoying. 

You'll get the bitter fans of the old show just wanting to pull the new show down regardless if it's any good or not.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I predict 

The people that said Clarkson etc were getting boring and not about the cars etc will think it's a refreshing change 

Where as the ones that enjoyed the format and the presenters and the banter will think it's awful compared to how it used to be
		
Click to expand...

A bit like the referendum, allegiances have already been set!


----------



## Smiffy (May 29, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I haven't liked TG for a whlie.
Clarkson got way too big for his boots,& Hammond & May just got really annoying. 

You'll get the bitter fans of the old show just wanting to pull the new show down regardless if it's any good or not.
		
Click to expand...

I like Clarkson. Not afraid to say what most of us are thinking.
May can be amusing.
Hammond? I like him about as much as I like Noel Edmunds, Dale Winton & Jeremy Kyle.
Put the four of them on a cross channel ferry and I'd gladly fire the torpedo.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 29, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I like Clarkson. Not afraid to say what most of us are thinking.
May can be amusing.
Hammond? I like him about as much as I like Noel Edmunds, Dale Winton & Jeremy Kyle.
Put the four of them on a cross channel ferry and I'd gladly fire the torpedo.
		
Click to expand...

I use to like Clarkson for that reason. 
But now I feel that he just says things to be controversial for the sake of it. 
Hammond is just there to massage Clarksons ego.


----------



## Piece (May 29, 2016)

As long as it is entertaining, I'm sure I'll like it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2016)

Funny how some have already made a decision without it even being shown. It won't be TG as we know it with the former presenters but it will still be entertaining and worth watching with an open mind.


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 29, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Funny how some have already made a decision without it even being shown.* It won't be TG as we know it with the former presenters but *it will still be entertaining and worth watching* with an open mind.
		
Click to expand...

And yet you've made the decision that it will be entertaining and worth watching without it being shown.


----------



## Fish (May 29, 2016)

It will take a few episodes to bed in and presenters to feel their feet, I remember Gary Lineker's first appearance on M.O.T, he was desperate, sometimes you have to give things and people time and not be too quick to judge, especially when it hasn't even been shown yet!!


----------



## Tongo (May 29, 2016)

I think its gonna regress back to being a stuffy car show. Will the different personalities mix? What happens when the beeb realise they have employed Matt LeBlanc rather than Joey Tribbiani?


----------



## Ethan (May 29, 2016)

However it starts it will take some time to shake off the ghost of Clarkson et al. I think it will end up being stil pretty watchable. Some of the Clarkson stuff was pretty tired. The best part was always the cinematography of some of the location shoots and that should remain.


----------



## chrisd (May 29, 2016)

Pretty awful compared to the old one. Evans shouting his way through it and the American as engaging as the the Statue of Liberty!


----------



## AmandaJR (May 29, 2016)

So far - feels like Evans is trying way too hard. Never liked watching LeBlanc in anything and he's not changing that opinion!

It feels like they're just doing the same show with different presenters and would have thought wholesale changes would have been the way forwards.

Clarkson was an oaf but he always made me laugh - that's not happening so far.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2016)

Utter rubbish 

Attempting to recreate what the previous show did without the humour and banter 

Evans does nothing but shout which is the same as TGI Friday , Matt Leblanc is wooden and can clearly see him just reading from auto cue

There is nothing natural or flowing about it , nothing to laugh at and just cringeworthy beyond belief. 

The old Top Gear just flowed - you can see how scripted this all was. Unless it improve quickly it's going to bomb very quickly. 

Should have at least attempted to try something different as opposed to attempting to copy the previous guys.


----------



## upsidedown (May 29, 2016)

Very entertaining and HiD thinks it better than the old one and and on tonight's showing don't disagree


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2016)

upsidedown said:



			Very entertaining and HiD thinks it better than the old one and and on tonight's showing don't disagree 

Click to expand...

Have to agree. Very enjoyable and a good first effort. It will evolve and improve.


----------



## Ethan (May 29, 2016)

A bit stiff in places, but that's understandable for the first one, but otherwise fine.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 29, 2016)

it was always going to come under heavy criticism ,but i thought it wasnt a bad effort. 
 i think it will make itself into a very watchable show.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 29, 2016)

A bit disappointing they kept so much of the old format and Evans was far too keen and a bit embarrassing. I liked LeBlanc, though and at least there was no Clarkson!

Seems like a missed opportunity to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 29, 2016)

Guardian did a live blog 

https://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-...att-leblanc-launch-new-series-live?CMP=twt_gu


And Twitter reactions

http://www.theladbible.com/articles/how-twitter-reacted-to-the-new-top-gear-290516


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 29, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			A bit disappointing they kept so much of the old format and Evans was far too keen and a bit embarrassing. I liked LeBlanc, though and at least there was no Clarkson!

Seems like a missed opportunity to me.
		
Click to expand...

Up to a point perhaps. Like the new off road track to race the mini around. Not sure they (the BBC) would reinvent the wheel anyway. Not their style and to be honest they don't see the brand and the format as being damaged and having got rid of Clarkson, and the others by default, they see the issue being settled. I don't see the challenges as any different or better/worse than what went before


----------



## larmen (May 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			vans does nothing but shout which is the same as TGI Friday
		
Click to expand...

OK on radio, can't do TV. I didn't find it pleasant to watch. Let him do 40s, then give me 2 songs break please.

When watching the 1st bit with the blue car I imagined the same script but with Hammond, and it would have been a lot better.
LeBlanc was OK.

Well, let them have a few goes. How much are they ahead? Is the show recent and they can work on feedback until next one, or is a whole series already in the can?


----------



## jp5 (May 29, 2016)

There is legs perhaps in a new Top Gear, but not with Chris Evans.


----------



## user2010 (May 30, 2016)

Yep, not bad, can only get better I think.:thup:

Who cares what some no-marks on twitter think?


----------



## Tongo (May 30, 2016)

All seemed a bit forced to me. Matt LeBlanc is an actor, not a presenter and it showed whilst Evans lacked the smoothness of his predecessors. 

The piece in the desert with the ACR was frankly dull. The whole trip to Blackpool in the cars: why? What was the point? When Clarkson, Hammond and May went on trips there were challenges to break up the journey. The drive to Blackpool seemed dull. How many times can you highlight that the weather was rubbish and that LeBlanc's car was breaking down. 

And the bit with Gordon Ramsay and that American guy was a bit lame. 

Understandably Evans and LeBlanc may take time to settle in but the producers have got no excuses; they've been doing this show for years, they know what works and what doesnt. Maybe they are trying too hard to forget the past. The presenters themselves may individually get better but i dont think there will be the same chemistry (or whatever the correct term is!) like there was between Clarkson, Hammond and May.


----------



## Tongo (May 30, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yep, not bad, can only get better I think.:thup:

*Who cares what some no-marks on twitter think*?

Click to expand...

Or no-marks on Golf Monthly Forum.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yep, not bad, can only get better I think.:thup:

Who cares what some no-marks on twitter think?

Click to expand...

Well those "no marks" are normally called "The Audience" and the people who watch the show - if the reaction is anything to go by from "The Audience" the show is going to struggle to get the ratings to justify the cost of producing the program


----------



## bobmac (May 30, 2016)

I fell asleep, I guess that says something 
Flop Gear


----------



## Fish (May 30, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yep, not bad, can only get better I think.:thup:

Who cares what some no-marks on twitter think?

Click to expand...




Tongo said:



			Or no-marks on Golf Monthly Forum.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Tongo (May 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well those "no marks" are normally called "The Audience" and the people who watch the show - if the reaction is anything to go by from "The Audience" the show is going to struggle to get the ratings to *justify the cost of producing the program*

Click to expand...

Or, arguably more importantly, being able to flog the program to other countries.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 30, 2016)

Tongo said:



			Or, arguably more importantly, being able to flog the program to other countries.
		
Click to expand...

Yep exactly 

Looking at the reaction on social media its mainly negative with the main shoots of positivity saying it will take time for them to gel and Hammond and Co took a series etc 

The problem is they don't have the time Hammknd and Co did - back then it wasn't one of the most popular shows in the world - it went to a small audience who liked cars and it developed from there - they had time to build - now shows get a small amount of time to get it right or they are binned quickly because of the vast amount it takes to make them. 

If t doesn't improve quickly for the majority then ratings will drop , they will struggle to sell it and the show will be canned.


----------



## freddielong (May 30, 2016)

They seem to have missed the chance to re vitalise the program and have gone down the make the the same show with different presenters route.

I cannot see it working.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 30, 2016)

Well, I wouldn't mind a Dodge Viper...
Not sure where'd I put my clubs...
Maybe across the rear wing...


With only two overpaid frontmen to pay for rather than the previous three...
What's not to like?


----------



## SocketRocket (May 30, 2016)

I liked it. Very watchable :thup:


----------



## Imurg (May 30, 2016)

People forget how rubbish TG was when Clarkson fisrt got his hands on it.
Hammond nearly got dropped after his first series and May's debut was far from a success..
Quite how people can judge after one programme is astounding...are they saying C/H & M didn't make a below average show in the whole run..?
Start judging it after 4-5 shows at the earliest.


----------



## Tongo (May 30, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep exactly 

Looking at the reaction on social media its mainly negative with the main shoots of positivity saying it will take time for them to gel and Hammond and Co took a series etc 

The problem is they don't have the time Hammknd and Co did - back then it wasn't one of the most popular shows in the world - it went to a small audience who liked cars and it developed from there - they had time to build - now shows get a small amount of time to get it right or they are binned quickly because of the vast amount it takes to make them. 

If t doesn't improve quickly for the majority then ratings will drop , they will struggle to sell it and the show will be canned.
		
Click to expand...

And also when the previous version first started Hammond and then May were both relatively unknown in the TV world so they wouldnt have the massive expectations that now weigh on the shoulders of LeBlanc and Evans. 

Whatever people thought of Clarkson, Hammond and May's antics, they worked well together and, like a football team buying a whole bunch of talented individuals, there is no guarantee that TG's many new presenters will gel. 

Interestingly, i have an episode of Fifth Gear on at the mo. Now, this is arguably more of a proper car show but the presenting still has the same slick, smoothness of old TG that just wasnt there last night.


----------



## User62651 (May 30, 2016)

Top Gear was a good show long before Clarkson, Hammond and May turned it into a middle aged men should know better comedy, their version was great but perhaps they'd run their course, things change and presenters change, for me last night show was good entertainment, bit of the old in there and some new. Le Blanc was good value for me, I like his humour, Evans is Evans but enthusiasm is whats needed to present that and he did a pretty good job, maybe just tone down the shouting, happy enough with it and will keep watching.


----------



## dewsweeper (May 30, 2016)

Halfway through the Blackpool trip I turned over to The Antique Roadshow but I am an antique myself
Was laughing at Reliant Robins in the 60's.
Early days I feel but may be an opportunity missed.


----------



## guest100718 (May 30, 2016)

Evans was a bit to loud but it was a good enough start. I didn't think the 2 guests worked very well either.


----------



## delc (May 30, 2016)

I watched the first episode of the new TG and thought it was ghastly, especially that noisy and annoying little git Chris Evans!  Clarkson, May and the Hamster every time for me. &#128547;

P.S. Chris Evans is definitely the sort of person I wouldn't want to play golf with, because he talks loudly and incessantly just for the sake of it!


----------



## guest100718 (May 30, 2016)

bobmac said:



			I fell asleep, I guess that says something 
Flop Gear
		
Click to expand...

Probably an age thing


----------



## Dellboy (May 30, 2016)

Just watched the episode, safe to say I won't be watching anymore. 

Time to put it to bed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 30, 2016)

Regarding Twitter reactions etc, there is always a vocal few who think it is their duty to humanity to broadcast their feelings and outrage at everything and anything.

The vast majority who watched would post nothing, zilch on social media. Rock All

what will matter is how many tuned into the first show, and then how many tune into subsequent shows. Ratings will decide, not what some people say on Twitter.

Would like to see a lot more of Sabine, she is very good at what she does


----------



## Tongo (May 30, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Regarding Twitter reactions etc, there is always a vocal few who think it is their duty to humanity to broadcast their feelings and outrage at everything and anything.

The vast majority who watched would post nothing, zilch on social media. Rock All

what will matter is how many tuned into the first show, and then how many tune into subsequent shows. Ratings will decide, not what some people say on Twitter.

Would like to see a lot more of Sabine, she is very good at what she does
		
Click to expand...

What will also matter is the opinion of those overseas broadcasters as well. If a bundle of them decide they are no longer interested then the program may have a short future.


----------



## Andy808 (May 30, 2016)

As a fan of the old show I was sceptical about this as I've only ever liked Evans on TFI but I have to say I thought it was alright. It will take some time to settle in and to make it's own identity and I think it will. 
I'm certainly not going to get Amazon tv for one program so I won't be watching the other show to see what difference there is.


----------



## Golfmmad (May 30, 2016)

For the first show I thought it was quite good. Was worth watching when Evans stopped shouting and calmed down a bit. Matt Leblanc was a lot better than I expected, quite liked his style.
The chase at the start was well done - Chris Evans can drive a bit! The German girl was funny too, would like to see more of her driving skills.
The celeb track challenge was more interesting with the off road bit, and good to see they're using minis now.
A few changes there so not all the same as old Top Gear! Better with only two presenters too!

I'm sure it will improve over time - I'll certainly be watching again.

:thup:


----------



## Sponge1980 (May 30, 2016)

Just watched it on the iPlayer and thought it wasn't bad at all. I definitely keep watching.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2016)

I think a lot of people wanted it to fail and/or be bad so they were always going to be over critical and couldn't wait to denounce it. 

I think everyone will see and notice considerable improvements over the next 2 episodes as they will take stock from the critique they'll have read.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think a lot of people wanted it to fail and/or be bad so they were always going to be over critical and couldn't wait to denounce it. 

I think everyone will see and notice considerable improvements over the next 2 episodes as they will take stock from the critique they'll have read.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope so


----------



## need_my_wedge (May 31, 2016)

I stopped watching the old Top Gear regularly two or three seasons back as it had gotten boring and repetitive, it was like watching the same show every week with a few different locations - If I missed an episode, or a season, it didn't bother me. I watched the new TG as a TV show out of interest because of the change, but without trying to compare between new and old presenters. I thought it stood up OK, quite enjoyable, not too different from the old show, just different faces. Will watch again.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think a lot of people wanted it to fail and/or be bad so they were always going to be over critical and couldn't wait to denounce it. 

I think everyone will see and notice considerable improvements over the next 2 episodes as they will take stock from the critique they'll have read.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're spot on. Some were writing it off before it had even been screened! Similarly those having a pop on social media, or at least significant percentage, were only there to say negative things regardless. There were issues and it wasn't a seamless piece of TV but watchable and enjoyable and if they take the comments on board it will evolve further and improve


----------



## Rooter (May 31, 2016)

Best compared to the scene in good morning Vietnam where robin Williams has been suspended and his senior officer takes over and try's to do the same show.


----------



## Hacker Khan (May 31, 2016)

I think it was as good/bad as it was only ever going to be with the people they had.  I actually like Chris Evans and think he is one of the best live broadcasters there is, and he did what he always does.  They were never going to change the format dramatically as they sell it for shed loads of money to lots of overseas broadcasters. And they are going to expect a version of Top Gear they know.

The problem to me is that a lot of the success of the program was down to the chemistry between the presenters which you can not replicate.  And also people underestimate how much work went into the scripting and the ideas for films, especially by Clarkson and Wilman, the old producer.  And again it seems they are struggling to replicate that as the humour seemed to be scripted where as in the old one it seemed a lot more natural. The first film of the two 3 wheelers going to Blackpool was bizarre as one of the lead films on one of the most scrutinized programs on TV for years as it was dull beyond belief.  10 minutes of someone being towed on a tow truck.  Got a little better when they went back later on but not that much.

The Top Gun section was kind of like a B side of what they used to do on Top Gear, just seemed a bit forced and a copy of at least one thing they have done already on TG. Star in the rallycross car, again just got the impression you are watching a cover version. Sabine Schmit was kind of meh to me, seen her say/do much the same thing in the transit van film before so other than being a great driver, not 100% sure what she is adding, may be she needs a bit more of a chance to express herself.  Mat Leblanc was kind of OK but just seemed to be like a presenter on the US version, again may be he will improve a bit. 

I suspect it will improve but in the heart of hearts everyone in the BBC knows it won't be anywhere near as popular as the old version.


----------



## Stuey01 (May 31, 2016)

Overall I was entertained, but there were issues.
Agree with Hacker Khan that it felt like a cover version.  New presenters reading the old guys scripts.
I think they need to allow them to express themselves and find their own identity.  Then I think it could have legs.


----------



## Slime (May 31, 2016)

I thought it was okay, I'll be watching future shows for sure.
I thought Leblanc was actually very good but Evans, who I don't particularly like, was far too shouty.
It's very difficult to replace those who have been there successfully for so long, just ask David Moyes!
I feel it only fair to give the show a chance by watching a few episodes.
It certainly wasn't as bad as  thought it would be.


----------



## BrianM (May 31, 2016)

freddielong said:



			They seem to have missed the chance to re vitalise the program and have gone down the make the the same show with different presenters route.

I cannot see it working.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts as well, they've missed a trick in my book to give us something different.


----------



## One Planer (May 31, 2016)

I've been an avid Top Gear fan since before James May came on board.

I've,  quite literally, just finished watching the new variant and I agree with most of the above, both good and bad.

I though Le Blanc was good. Perhaps a little wooden for a first appearance in the studio. In the filmed articles I thought he was pretty good.

I found Evans shocking. He really should stick to radio.

All he did for 60 minutes was shout. His constant studio audience interaction was shocking and very OTT.

He comes across as a very over enthusiastic both in the studio and on the filmed sections. To be honest it comes across as forced and, well, acted.

I'll give it a few more episodes before forming any lasting opinions.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 31, 2016)

As daft as it may seem, I found Clarkson tiring. It was like hearing the same old Chubby Brown jokes. I liked top gear for the cars that I will never drive. Yup Evans is an irritating little prat but that aside I quite liked the show.
like the new test track but why would you put someone on who cannot flippin drive.


----------



## MarkE (May 31, 2016)

I've just watched it. Very poor, just an inferior copy. Whatever you think of Clarkson, May and Hammond, they are all life long motoring journalists as well as enthusiasts. The BBC have reverted to the formula from decades ago, using actors, presenters,newsreaders etc, who while enjoying cars don't have the motoring background and knowledge to carry it off.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 1, 2016)

MarkE said:



			I've just watched it. Very poor, just an inferior copy. Whatever you think of Clarkson, May and Hammond, they are all life long motoring journalists as well as enthusiasts. *The BBC have reverted to the formula from decades ago, using actors, presenters,newsreaders etc*, who while enjoying cars don't have the motoring background and knowledge to carry it off.
		
Click to expand...

Are you dissing Angela Rippon, the best Top gear presenter ever!!!!  I challenge you to a duel sir.

Other than that very fair comment.


----------



## User62651 (Jun 1, 2016)

Maybe Beeb aren't so bothered about the fickle UK audience, more the worldwide one (350 million watchers quoted) which is where they get a lot of money in from selling TG abroad. In that regard the quirkiness of the 3 former presenters is maybe not so important as a lot of their 'British' humour is probably lost on foreign audiences anyway who are just watching for the cars rather than the comedy. Getting a well known Yank on will possibly sell it even better overseas.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2016)

I actually enjoyed it. Evans was a bit cringeworthy, especially the run towards LeBlanc at the start, but not too bad. Matt LeBlanc was awesome in the filmed sections, but as mentioned, a little wooden in the studio, am sure he'll get better. Evans needs to stop shouting, and just talk normally. He's a passionate guy when it comes to cars, he just needs to stop being so OTT. Think it has potential. Not as good as the old format, I loved Clarkson, Hammond and May, but I'll watch for a few more weeks.


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2016)

MarkE said:



			I've just watched it. Very poor, just an inferior copy. Whatever you think of Clarkson, May and Hammond, they are all life long motoring journalists as well as enthusiasts. The BBC have reverted to the formula from decades ago, using actors, presenters,newsreaders etc, who while enjoying cars don't have the motoring background and knowledge to carry it off.
		
Click to expand...


Wasn't aware Hammond had a background in motoring journalism... Thought that only came after joining TG... Remember May at Autocar and can't say I ever read anything from Clarkson before TG... So fair to say the program was the making of them rather than the other way round...


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Top gear now like top gear with clarkson Hammond and may, will and has split opinions. Don't think owt has changed on that front


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			... but why would you put someone on who cannot flippin drive.
		
Click to expand...


Well, they've featured someone wearing socks with sandals...
Can't get worse than that!

Best ever though was Jezza doing his level best to look up a guest's skirt... Carol Vorderman...


----------



## MarkE (Jun 1, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			Wasn't aware Hammond had a background in motoring journalism... Thought that only came after joining TG... Remember May at Autocar and can't say I ever read anything from Clarkson before TG... So fair to say the program was the making of them rather than the other way round...
		
Click to expand...

Clarkson is a career journalist, working in the motoring sector for 30+ years. TG brought him to prominence but it was what he was doing anyway. Hammond, I believe started in radio journalism, then a couple of other tv motoring programs prior to TG.
TG was obviously the making of all three presenters. I quite like the new presenters, just not as direct replacements for the the original three. If the BBC had gone for a new format there would'nt have been the comparisons but as it is, the exact same show, comparisons are inevitable and the new lot can't compete.


----------



## MarkE (Jun 1, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Are you dissing Angela Rippon, the best Top gear presenter ever!!!!  I challenge you to a duel sir.

Other than that very fair comment.
		
Click to expand...

Challenge accepted. Choose your weapons!!! :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 1, 2016)

Well i watched it properly last night and i enjoyed it. It is what it is, brain off sunday night TV. Evans will realise he doesn't have to shout soon enough, he needs to focus on the TV viewers, not ensuring the people in the hanger stood ten rows back can hear him, thats all.

Its on series link in our house.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 1, 2016)

Top Gear at 8-9. Flick over to Sky 1 for Hawaii 5-0 at 9pm. Boys night in our house :thup:


----------



## Tongo (Jun 1, 2016)

MarkE said:



			I've just watched it. Very poor, just an inferior copy. Whatever you think of Clarkson, May and Hammond, *they are all life long motoring journalists as well as enthusiasts*. The BBC have reverted to the formula from decades ago, using actors, presenters,newsreaders etc, who while enjoying cars don't have the motoring background and knowledge to carry it off.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, a very good point. And when one of their cars broke down Hammond and May could work out what was wrong and (apparently!) fix it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 5, 2016)

Well ave just watched the second show and there was nothing wrong with that at all. A very good show.


----------



## richy (Jun 5, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Well ave just watched the second show and there was nothing wrong with that at all. A very good show.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Most enjoyable episode of Top Gear I've watched in years. Even my missus enjoyed it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 5, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Well ave just watched the second show and there was nothing wrong with that at all. A very good show.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. Evans's face when Button was driving that McClaren was hilarious. Proper scared


----------



## chrisd (Jun 5, 2016)

After last weeks Evan's shouting show and LePlank resembling one I thought this week was a vast improvement- I will be looking in again next week!


----------



## BrianM (Jun 5, 2016)

chrisd said:



			After last weeks Evan's shouting show and LePlank resembling one I thought this week was a vast improvement- I will be looking in again next week!
		
Click to expand...

This for me as well, much better &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## larmen (Jun 5, 2016)

Got better, but in the studio bits he is still shouting. And I don't like what they did with the starts segment. Not the driving, but the 'interview'. While that was never great they made it more weird.

Road trip and supercar bits were good.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jun 5, 2016)

without doubt a vast improvement on last weeks show . 
 and im betting that wasnt the stig that drove that mclaren for the fast lap.
methinks a certain J Button was at the wheel ,even Evans said he was looking relaxed.
 and didnt Evans look like a rabbit caught in the headlights when JB  gave him a ride.


and is it just me ,that thinks Charlene is a babe ?


----------



## Piece (Jun 6, 2016)

Was good last week and good this week. No problems with me. :thup:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2016)

Norrin Radd said:



			and is it just me ,that thinks Charlene is a babe ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but hey that means less competition.

I enjoyed the road trip but they forgot to tell us the good and bad bits about the car. They mentioned that nothing fell off the Jag but that was it. Even the old TG gave a run down of good bits about the cars on a road trip. You didn't even get to see the dash displays on any of the cars. I did enjoy EJ crashing the Merc though. Good that they didn't edit that out.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jun 6, 2016)

Not 100% sure of the reason Eddie Jordan was on it, playing the mad old uncle role???  The SA film was half decent, but the problem is still that it is very much just copying ideas from the old one, they did the 'not spilling the drink' schtick a few series ago.  I agree that it is difficult to come up with something new in those filmed segments, but if all they will do is make vague copies of what went on before without the chemistry of the old presenters then you will always invite comparisons.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 6, 2016)

Haven't seen last nights episode yet, however from what I'm reading online, viewing figures are massively down from the previous episode.

It would appear lots of folk may have made their mind up about the latest incarnation of the show on last weeks episode.

Sad if true.


----------



## AmandaJR (Jun 6, 2016)

One Planer said:



			Haven't seen last nights episode yet, however from what I'm reading online, viewing figures are massively down from the previous episode.

It would appear lots of folk may have made their mind up about the latest incarnation of the show on last weeks episode.

Sad if true.
		
Click to expand...

It came up on my sky+ reminder and I deleted it 

Might watch it on iplayer based on some of the comments here though!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2016)

Figures are skewed now as they still have to add iplayer figures and other similar methods of watching. Apparently last week came in at 9m by the time all methods were thrown in. I rarely watch something at the allotted time now. Sky+ has changed all that, so has streaming.


----------



## adam6177 (Jun 6, 2016)

The only good point for me was the Evans was less shouty than last week.

I can see the BBH Top Gear becoming very "fifth gear" in no time at all.


----------



## freddielong (Jun 6, 2016)

It just feels like Chris is doing an impression of Clarkson and it's a bit cringey.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 6, 2016)

I really enjoyed it. The challenge in Africa with the MPV's was awesome. That Jaguar F-Pace is a beast. Also, how cool is Damian Lewis?!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jun 6, 2016)

I watched last week's live and watched this week's today on catch up. Overall I enjoyed this week's more than last week but still found myself fast forwarding through some of the studio bits including the Star in a Car bit. Think Chris Evans is still too shouty but enjoyed the South Africa film and the bit with Jenson Button. Yes, some of the stuff they are doing isn't as good as has been done previously by Clarkson, Hammond and May but I will still be watching again next week. A bit of a surprise to me as I thought I'd hate the new version but I'm finding it easy viewing.


----------



## Slime (Jun 6, 2016)

I saw yesterday's edition this evening and thought it was excellent.
Le Blanc is really very good and Evans was less shouty.
The road trip was fabulous and some of the filming and production was epic.
I actually forgot that Clarkson, May and Hammond weren't there.
Oh, and Jenson Button was superb.

:thup::thup::thup:


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry but I am a car man, this is not satisfying the itch... It's like turning on to watch the London Derby and finding its women's football. 
Presenters are okay but can we look more round the cars ?


----------



## User62651 (Jun 7, 2016)

Watched on catch up yesterday, better show than last week and a really good diverse range of guests. They're following the same program format which is fine by me, it worked before so why change it, these new guys didn't force a take over, Clarkson got the boot (rightly or wrongly) and they've stepped in and made avery good fist of it thus far. The South Africa segment was classic TG with the border check nonsense and the reverse cam wildlife filming. 
They're doing stuff for a job we all dream of and that's what makes it so watchable.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2016)

Gave up half way through and taken off series link - just a cheap imitation of the old show and for me it's awful. I think with someone else apart from Chris Evans it could be okish but can't see this program selling to millions around the world and daily repeats on Dave. 

Will now look forward to the Amazon program starting


----------



## NWJocko (Jun 8, 2016)

Haven't seen the first one but just watched the second one on catch up and thought it was pretty good tbh.  Should watch the second half if you can take your pro old top gear glasses off Phil, was a good watch. :thup:

Familiar enough format to keep selling it but some small changes, sure there will be more over time.  Very early days to write it off completely


----------



## richy (Jun 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gave up half way through and taken off series link - just a cheap imitation of the old show and for me it's awful. I think with someone else apart from Chris Evans it could be okish but can't see this program selling to millions around the world and daily repeats on Dave. 

Will now look forward to the Amazon program starting
		
Click to expand...

Shock!!!


----------



## Slime (Jun 8, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Haven't seen the first one but just watched the second one on catch up and thought it was pretty good tbh.  Should watch the second half if you can take your pro old top gear glasses off Phil, was a good watch. :thup:

Familiar enough format to keep selling it but some small changes, sure there will be more over time.  *Very early days to write it off completely*

Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I know a few people who'd made their minds up and written it off before they'd even seen the first episode .


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 8, 2016)

richy said:



			Shock!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is there anything wrong with someone not liking the new TG ? Why does it seem such an issue when people either don't want to watch it because it's not the old TG or have given up after an episode because they don't like it ? 

People are allowed to have individual tastes in television just like in music and films


----------



## richy (Jun 8, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is there anything wrong with someone not liking the new TG ? Why does it seem such an issue when people either don't want to watch it because it's not the old TG or have given up after an episode because they don't like it ? 

People are allowed to have individual tastes in television just like in music and films
		
Click to expand...

You were already slating it before it was even broadcast. 

Absolutely people are allowed to have different tastes. Some types of people like new fresh things, others don't.


----------



## hors limite (Jun 20, 2016)

Last night's Top Gear meets Masterchef was pathetic.The hopelessness of the "stunt" was only made cringeingly worse by the palpably desperate efforts of the presenters to pretend they were enjoying it. 
God save us from future crossovers. What unlikely fusions will they attempt next?


----------

